# Bella barista vs Coffeeitalia vs Coffeefriend



## ZwiGGy (Jun 21, 2020)

I am planning to purchase the lelit bianca - prices are different on each website although not by much.

Any other points to consider between these retailers? e.g. returns policies / delivery / etc.

Would they all stock the latest version of the Lelit? (from what i understand they release new ones with small changes every so often)


----------

